# *** 4K TV's ***



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone got one?

I'm looking to get a new TV and want to future proof it abit. Will be watching mainly SD and HD sources. There isn't much 4K stuff out there I would access just now anyway.

Also looking at max screen size of 50inch, and about £1k.

Anyone got any input as to how SD/HD look on 4K screens and what make/model they have?


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

No point as their is nothing to gain better off spending the extra money they cost on a decent 1080p HD TV

To get any gain you would need a screen a lot bigger than 50"

http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/why-ultra-hd-4k-tvs-are-still-stupid/


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Panasonic all the way

Had my 50" plasma for 5 years now and it still looks better than basically anything in the shop. Can't remember the model name but it was the first one with the pioneer screen in I think, was about £1300. I'd imagine the equivalent new model would be under a grand now days 

As above I wouldn't bother with 4k really, isn't beneficial at home tv sizes. Also by the time 4k is broadcasted properly the tvs will probably not be compatible with the broadcast, which is what happened with the very first 4k tvs already


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Heres what ive been looking at thats not 4k.

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-and...g-ue50j5500-smart-50-led-tv-10126469-pdt.html

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-and...tx-50cs620b-smart-50-led-tv-10127117-pdt.html

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-and...dl50w756csu-smart-50-led-tv-10122391-pdt.html

This is last years model but gets good reviews.

http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/samsung/ue48h6400/sams-ue48h6400


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Pretty sure that bottom one my mate has, and it is very good 

The actual 3d I'm not a fan of but the passive 3d looks great on hd stuff


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Im not too bothered about 3D to be honest. Some of the tvs just have it.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I would go to your nearest panasonic and richer sounds and have a look around 

TX-P42GT60B was one of the best plasmas made and one of the last, don't know how easy it will be to get hold of now though. I'm a few years behind on what's around now, folks in the shop will know their stuff for the current equivalent as such 

Why did pioneer stop doing tvs  the kuro was amazing and is still the best tv imo


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I think panasonic bought pioneer kuro. Thats what their plasmas got so good


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

And by going into a shop you will also be able to make sure all the connections on the back are compatible with your needs and their are enough of each and also in the right place to not fail with the bracket if you intend on wall mounting which is an issue I had


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I grabbed a 65" Samsung HD TV last year. Cost £3k!! However the 50" versions should be much cheaper now and it still looks awesome when calibrated. It's the UE65F8000 model

Panasonic LEDs ain't as good IMO as the Samsung flagships. Sony and Samsung all day to be honest

The Sony TVs have better blacks but the Samsung comes alive if tinkered with. HD sources look epic! The F8000 suffers clouding but samsung have been quite clever and dimmed the cinema strips out. They become pitch black when watching a movie so essentially, there is no clouding!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers guys.

I'm going to visit my local Currys at some point. They have a huge range of TV's on display. 

I also have a soundbase that I need to consider. Don't want to have to replace that too if the TV wont fit on it. Wall mounting might be the way to go though.

Have any of you bothered with whether the panel is VA or IPS? Viewing angles aren't an issue, as we sit in front of the TV. Been reading the blacks are better on VA panels.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

donnyboy said:


> I think panasonic bought pioneer kuro. Thats what their plasmas got so good


Yeah that's what I have bud, there's something special about the actual kuro though. A friend has one and it's just brilliant, can't really say why it just looks a bit better than mine, might just be in my head

Anyway, see how you get on at the shop. I wouldn't get too hung up on brands as such, as in recent times they all seem to share screens on the lower models anyway


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Have a look over at AV Forums as their reviews are conducted well (with proper screen calibration to show accuracy and performance both out of the box and post calibration) and seem genuinely unbiased.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

donnyboy said:


> Heres what ive been looking at thats not 4k.
> 
> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-and...g-ue50j5500-smart-50-led-tv-10126469-pdt.html
> 
> ...


Bottom one, mate has one and it's a cracker. I am happy to keep my plasma, noting to beat those colours

Kev


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

theres a good review in this months T3 mag of 4k tvs they reckon the new 50" panasonic is the one to have as the HDMI is ready for the new standards plus you get amazon 4k streaming and netflix 4k and don't forget the 4K blu ray players are due out sometime this year so I would imagine they will upscale your current blu ray collection even though they are asking around £500 for one but as always the prices will drop after 7 or 8 months of people not buying


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What standard of Internet connection do you need for 4k to stream well? 

I'm reading 25mb/s which rules most of us out.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

4k is awesome, just not much content available except from netflix and utube.

One MUST have with 4k tv, make sure it has a decent processor which upscales HD tv by adding pixels into the picture. We have the samsung 48inch curved, what amazes me on 4k is the bright colours and depth perception it gives with its little computer wizard in the back


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Been on avforums and checking out the reviews of tvs on other sites.

I read you need minimun 15mb for 4k, but best to have 25mb as the 15mb might not be stable at that speed. I only have 8mb in my area.

I have a PS3, but never buy bluray disks just use playstation store or neflix for HD content.

I'm thinking 4k will be waste of money for me.

Ive pretty much narrowed it down to these two. The first and third of the links.

SONY BRAVIA KDL50W756CSU or SAMSUNG UE50J5500


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

RPC said:


> 4k is awesome, just not much content available except from netflix and utube.
> 
> One MUST have with 4k tv, make sure it has a decent processor which upscales HD tv by adding pixels into the picture. We have the samsung 48inch curved, what amazes me on 4k is the bright colours and depth perception it gives with its little computer wizard in the back


Whats sd like on it though?


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

donnyboy said:


> Whats sd like on it though?


I have a 40" samsung full hd in bedroom which is about 4 years old and would have to say sd looks slightly better on new tv. But never watch sd always hd sky, stream or xbox. If ur watching sd no point in 4k i think


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Had our 4k telly about 6 months now, it's a 55" Samsung, can't remember what model off the top of my head. As mentioned the content isn't as freely available as you'd like yet, but the streaming services are offering more and more. The wife and i really enjoy watching house of cards, and it looks great in 4k. I think i read the minimum speed for streaming is 25mb, I'm lucky as i live on a new estate so got 100mb fibre with virgin.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have what is considered a cheap 50" LG 1080p Smart 3D TV. You can't buy it now I don't think but I only got it last year.

The thing that sold me on this was the way it handled SD content.

Most of your viewing time watching regular TV/Sky etc is going to be SD still so if it looks all blocky and rubbish you're not going to like the TV.

I like LG stuff with the passive 3D.

The next TV I buy will be a 4K LG Set. Value for money and chosen right, some of the models come with some features high end models get.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I had seen this LG while looking around. http://www.johnlewis.com/lg-50lf652...d=402x30320&tmad=c&tmcampid=73&kpid=234377907

Cant find any reviews on it though.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

donnyboy said:


> I had seen this LG while looking around. http://www.johnlewis.com/lg-50lf652...d=402x30320&tmad=c&tmcampid=73&kpid=234377907
> 
> Cant find any reviews on it though.


Looks like the newer version of mine, exactly what I paid too  I got it in November last year.

On mine the SD and HD are both great. The Smart functions (WebOS) take 20-30 seconds to get going once you've turned on the TV but after that they are really quick and not laggy plus the apps are always being updated so that's nice to see.

They have that model in currys, go and have a look and get a proper demo if you can as all the ones on show are never a real life representation.

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-and...50lf652v-smart-3d-50-led-tv-10131041-pdt.html

I am very chuffed with it, I play Blu-Rays, Netflix, Amazon Prime and PS4 on it and I have followed instructions online to set all the colours up to get a good cinema representation on it.

I like the Passive 3D, cheap glasses, I have Edge of Tomorrow, Frozen and a few other things in 3D. Gimmicky but works fine on this set.

It's not perfect, none of them ever are, but remember it's £599 not £3,000


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

When looking in currys etc never compare the tvs as they are. Look at your feet, normally along the wall at feet level are little draws and somewhere will be the TV remotes for the display models above it 

Change the settings so they are similar, they deliberately make certain tvs look worse than others to drive sales etc. My mate showed me a few years back, they'd really messed up the plasma settings presumably to make the lcds look far better which where most of their stock 

If imagine they still do it now to an extent


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Clancy said:


> When looking in currys etc never compare the tvs as they are. Look at your feet, normally along the wall at feet level are little draws and somewhere will be the TV remotes for the display models above it
> 
> Change the settings so they are similar, they deliberately make certain tvs look worse than others to drive sales etc. My mate showed me a few years back, they'd really messed up the plasma settings presumably to make the lcds look far better which where most of their stock
> 
> If imagine they still do it now to an extent


Yep, they also put the tv's that's they've set up properly right next to the rubbish to try and enhance the differences even more.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Went to Currys today. Some great looking sets. Seen 4k on a SUHD Samsung and it was amazing. Very clear and crisp. I wasnt there to spend over a grand though.

Seen the sony that i think i'm gonna go for.

http://www.johnlewis.com/sony-bravi...tmcampid=73&kpid=234311387#media-overlay_show

John Lewis have it with 5yr warranty though. Not sure if Currys would match that. Didnt have time to ask.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The warranties Currys offer are famous............for not being worth the paper they are written on.

John Lewis get far better reviews for their customer care. 

Currys has always been a dreadful place to buy a TV. The premium models appeared to be setup well, but the rest were all on the same feed ruining the picture. 

It was a pointless exercise to go to the shops to compare.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

John Lewis were shocking when my TV broke after about 3 months. They pride themselves on customer service but they were in fact the antithesis of.

Ended with me rocking up to the store with the set in its box. Turns out the set was discontinued in the few months I had owned the TV so I was getting my money back.

With said refund I went 10 minutes up the road to Richer Sounds and bought the same TV, naturally for less money as now discontinued but taking the extended warranty. 

Job done and JL won't get a penny from me ever again for their troubles.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Part of the reason i went to currys was also to check the pysical appearance of the sets. I have a sound base and want the set to sit on that if possible. If not i need to rethink my tv cabinet and base.

Richer sounds dont have the set i want. Still looking around for now though.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

So, opinions then?

Do I save £50 and get it from AO, or do I go to John Lewis and get a 5yr guarantee, or try and get Currys to give a 5yr guarantee at the same price as John Lewis?


Currys is 15min drive for me too if i do get problems.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

John Lewis would be my choice.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

donnyboy said:


> So, opinions then?
> 
> Do I save £50 and get it from AO, or do I go to John Lewis and get a 5yr guarantee, or try and get Currys to give a 5yr guarantee at the same price as John Lewis?
> 
> Currys is 15min drive for me too if i do get problems.


John Lewis all day long, that Sony set looks good value and looks tasty to boot.
see 
reply 2 on from Zafbloke on this thread, very interesting read and I reckon spot on with what is said. 
too much SD content still around and 4k's aint that good at downscaling, whereas 1080p TV's make a better go of it, I reckon that Sony will be dead right for what you need and are watching

Kev


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't think I've watched any SD content on our 4k telly yet, to be honest I can't remember the last time I watched any SD content. 

There are enough HD channels available now for it to not be a concern imo.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

John lewis, currys guarantee is rubbish they really messed me around with stuff in the past


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

John lewis only for me.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers guys. John Lewis it is then. Have never bought from them before.

I actualy stripped down and fixed the fault on my current set today. So not as much of a rush to buy now.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

donnyboy said:


> Cheers guys. John Lewis it is then. Have never bought from them before.
> 
> I actualy stripped down and fixed the fault on my current set today. So not as much of a rush to buy now.


The only thing I've ever bought from John Lewis was my TV (the previous one not the 4k one) and it's been spot on, not had any issues, but it's good to know if I do, I still have warranty on it.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

JL, and Richersounds (now with 6 year guarantee if you mention VIP club) .. Either are both great with any issues. I would avoid currys


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Currys will price match AO
Also some of their tvs have a 5 year warranty


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ferted said:


> Currys will price match AO
> Also some of their tvs have a 5 year warranty


Guarantees are only good when you need them and you get sorted without any hassle, the only place i ever have had this is with John Lewis, my history with currys (dixons at the time) is not as good.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

we have bought from AO - never had an issue with them. richer sounds are also very good to deal with.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Woah woah woah hold those horses there! 

4k is frankly amazing....BUT only if you get the setup right between screen size and viewing distance to get the best experience out of it. You want a screen size vs viewing distance ratio that makes viewing 1080p stuff still look good and 4k look amazing!

This is a fantastic guide to use: http://www.rtings.com/tv/learn/size-to-distance-relationship

For our telly, we got a Sony and checked it out in a shop before hand, then got it of the Richer Sounds website with £50 off plus free delivery.


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

JL all the way, i still have a lot of gift vouchers left over from our wedding from a few years back, i really must use them as i have just over £1000 worth !!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Been busy and not had a chance to look/buy the tv. Ordered this today with the 6yr guarantee. Cheapest price around with a good guarantee..........i hope.

http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/sony/bravia-kdl50w755c/sony-kdl50w755cbu

Also ordered this. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161795497337

The tv gets good reviews and will fit in the current location, without having to replace the cabinet or soundbase due to the tv's base.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

donnyboy said:


> Been busy and not had a chance to look/buy the tv. Ordered this today with the 6yr guarantee. Cheapest price around with a good guarantee..........i hope.
> 
> http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/sony/bravia-kdl50w755c/sony-kdl50w755cbu
> 
> ...


How's the new TV going?

Kev


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

spursfan said:


> How's the new TV going?
> 
> Kev


Its great. the PQ is fantastic. Ive set it up using the calibration disk, but also tweaked some of the settings to suit myself.

HD is particularity good. The screen really pops with detail and colour.

The only issue I have is the TV will not connect to my sound base with the Toslink. Reading online it seems this, and other brands of TV will not pass through the sound from HDMI connections. It will work with the onboard tuner, but not the YouView box or PS3. I have the YouView box connected to the base using its own Toslink though. I'll get a Toslink switch at some point to connect the PS3 too.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

After doing some research I have just bought this

http://www.lg.com/uk/tvs/lg-49UF850V

Got it together with an LG 3D Blu-ray player and wireless soundbar and subwoofer, delivery, installation and 5 year guarantee for £900

It was a toss up between this TV and a Samsung but after playing around with the display settings I felt the LG suited my tastes a touch better - have aways had Samsumg products before but have an LG mobile and an LG tv in the bedroom and both have been faultless


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

This time last year I bought a LG 55" 4K HD from Currys for £1000. Great TV, the 4K HD is amazing. Not much 4K content around yet but I imagine in a year or 2 there will be.


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

i have recently bought a 4k Sony X85 something, 55 incher , i think its beautiful and back by JL 5 year gurantee


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

I just splashed out for a Sony X8307 49" cracking TV but so many settings to play about with! The youview is a nice touch though


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Just moved up from a panasonic plasma 3d jobby, to a samsung UE55JS8500 and i have been nothing but astounded with it so far.

honestly thought it could not get much better but i was so wrong!!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Wrigit said:


> Just moved up from a panasonic plasma 3d jobby, to a samsung UE55JS8500 and i have been nothing but astounded with it so far.
> 
> honestly thought it could not get much better but i was so wrong!!


Nearly bought the 48" curved version of this last week but held off as I wasn't too sure. I'll be making sure I get one now though! :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Had my 55" Samsung curved 4K for 12 months now, can't fault it whatsoever. I would recommend to anyone to get the TV calibrated though, gives a far more true picture and colour definition.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I just upgraded my 43" Samsung plasma to an LG55UF850V 4K tv,
Had it since Saturday and It's an excellent tv,
Seems fully loaded to me,
Only thing it's missing is the android integration


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

adlem said:


> Nearly bought the 48" curved version of this last week but held off as I wasn't too sure. I'll be making sure I get one now though! :thumb:


Go for it mate, If you get it setup fully you will not be disappointed!

And i second the calibration thing, you can buy a disc from currys now, no more having to track down the over priced discs!
Have not had time to run through it yet but i will find time at the weekend.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm going to give it another year or two before moving from plasma giving oled and 4K to get a little more advanced and cheaper


----------

